# Bonnaroo



## four2zerOallday (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone out there even been or planning on attending this summer? I've been there the last few years, awesome time. This years it's June 10-13 2010.


----------



## ...... (Dec 14, 2009)

I never went but I knew someone who worked security there and he said he would get 100s of acid tabs by the end of the day thats fucking great.


----------



## four2zerOallday (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah security was always makin some crazy scores. I remember standing in line to get into centerroo(where the concerts are held) and to get in you get frisced quickly for profession camera equipment, beer, and drugs. A girl a few ppl in front of me had her bag ripped apart by security and the dude pulled out a fat sack of mids then proceeded to toss the shitty buds into a garbage bag. A couple ppl later, the same security guy frisced a dude and found a nice sack of nuggets and instead of tossin the bud into the garbage like the mids, he pocketed that shit! Haha that shit was funny. The one dude found a chillum on me, but i wasnt too pissed because it was definately a throw away peice.


----------



## BOOM WHOMP (Dec 18, 2009)

i went the firs two years and it was a great time, the first year was a complete circus and large amounts of fun was had by all. I don't think i can handle three days of camping and being covered in filth and driving 12 hours home again though. I never regret going!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

Location? 

I am planning on the next Schwagstock I can make it to though...


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been to bonnaroo the past two years.

Next year i'll be doing wakarusa into bonnaroo.

And i'm trying to make it to spring jam in april at camp zoe. that will be my first time at zoe.

ps - therealpeter - bonnaroo is in manchester, tn... you've heard of schwagstock and not bonnaroo? weird.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 22, 2009)

go to bonaroo if you like good music. Go to schwag if you like drugs


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 22, 2009)

that's not the different between bonnaroo and schwag at all...
bonnaroo is a mainstream hipster festival and schwagstock isn't...

...the real heads don't go to bonnaroo anymore and that's why there aren't as many drugs as there used to be, and that's the reason why there is alot of bunk stuff there and more arrests and undercovers than there used to be. bonnaroo has become a money hungry festival and a place to make a killing off of custies...

just my two cents


----------



## Wordz (Dec 22, 2009)

AutumnsRedTears said:


> that's not the different between bonnaroo and schwag at all...
> bonnaroo is a mainstream hipster festival and schwagstock isn't...
> 
> ...the real heads don't go to bonnaroo anymore and that's why there aren't as many drugs as there used to be, and that's the reason why there is alot of bunk stuff there and more arrests and undercovers than there used to be. bonnaroo has become a money hungry festival and a place to make a killing off of custies...
> ...



scwhag's all about the money too. people will take a pound there and sell it all in grams for 20 a pop. that's almost 9000 dollars.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 22, 2009)

Wordz said:


> scwhag's all about the money too. people will take a pound there and sell it all in grams for 20 a pop. that's almost 9000 dollars.


Damn close, but yeah, schwag has no cops inside, bonnaroo does. Schwag has best stuff for sale...


----------



## Wordz (Dec 22, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Damn close, but yeah, schwag has no cops inside, bonnaroo does. Schwag has best stuff for sale...


last time at schwag we found a back pack with 10 sheets 1500 bucks,couple oz's of bud, and the guys id's. We did the right thing and found the guy . I did take a quarter of the buds and he gave us a sheet and his phone number lol.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 22, 2009)

Wordz said:


> last time at schwag we found a back pack with 10 sheets 1500 bucks,couple oz's of bud, and the guys id's. We did the right thing and found the guy . I did take a quarter of the buds and he gave us a sheet and his phone number lol.


Gave you a sheet? Damn... That would be insane.

Schwag is filled with chill people I heard... I mean you still are better off locking up your shit, but it's not like you'll be robbed at the first opportunity the robbers get.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Dec 22, 2009)

ive heard great things about bonaroo, my friends been twice and he tells the best stories about it. id love to go, but its too far away for an indignant bastard like me


----------



## Wordz (Dec 22, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Gave you a sheet? Damn... That would be insane.
> 
> Schwag is filled with chill people I heard... I mean you still are better off locking up your shit, but it's not like you'll be robbed at the first opportunity the robbers get.


you still got plenty of shady family hippies. it's pretty cool for how many people are there. best thing to do is go a couple days early so you can get a spot that's not miles away from the stage. there is a saw mill towards salem? they'll let you fill up a truck with blocks of wood for 5 bucks. then you can give it to all the people around you who are freezing their asses off you'd be amazed how many people will hook you up with drugs for wood.


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 22, 2009)

so you can actually have a camp fire at camp zoe?


----------



## four2zerOallday (Dec 22, 2009)

damn, that would be tight to have a fire.


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 23, 2009)

RIU users should camp together at bonnaroo. meet up at the walmart the morning/night before or something.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Dec 23, 2009)

Rothbury!!!!!


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 23, 2009)

Sadly, unless things change i won't make it to rothbury once again this year... i've heard nothing but crazy good things about that fest though.

So far it looks like i'll be at springjam 6, wakarusa, and bonnaroo. I think that's as far as money is going to let me go...


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Dec 23, 2009)

i dont see how i could get any better than rothbury last year. i mean come on the dead... you know when they show up your gunna be in for a huge party!


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 23, 2009)

UnKlE SaM said:


> i dont see how i could get any better than rothbury last year. i mean come on the dead... you know when they show up your gunna be in for a huge party!


phish showed up at bonnaroo... you know when they show up it's gonna be a party too! haha

speaking of the dead: i'm seeing furthur in feb. i've heard it's one of the better Dead reincarnations


----------



## four2zerOallday (Dec 23, 2009)

ive heard nothing but good things about Further. Ive seen Phil Lesh and friends, Ratdog, and Mickey Hart. I would love to add Further to my list .


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Dec 23, 2009)

ill be seeing further when they come around also...


----------

